# Kernel 3.3.0 Nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider baut der Nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1 nicht mit dem Kernel 3.3.0

```

Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j10 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.3.0-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Fehler 1

```

Was kann man da machen?

----------

## franzf

Hilft das noch?

http://weltall.heliohost.org/wordpress/2012/01/20/linux-kernel-3-3-rc1-and-nvidia-drivers/

----------

## franzf

Nachtrag:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408841

nachtrag2:

fixed:

5	  21 Mar 2012; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

6	  nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1.ebuild:

7	  Use $OUTPUT instead of $SOURCES for the generated headers wrt #408841,

8	  Comment #10 by Ingo Kemper

9	

10	  21 Mar 2012; Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org>

11	  nvidia-drivers-295.20-r1.ebuild:

12	  Fix building with Linux 3.3.x wrt #408841

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408841
> 
> nachtrag2:
> ...

 

Danke Dir! Werds dann mal testen.

----------

